# cable for router crafter



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I just bought a Craftsman Router Crafter off Ebay and the steel cable was not wrapped around the cable drum. I have wound the cable around the drum many different ways and cannot get the router carriage to travel the complete length of the bed. I would think the router is supposed to travel the whole length of the bed? I have not had any luck finding instructions on how this cable is supposed to be wound. The instructions say that there are 2 lugs that the router carriage is hooked to. One on the top part of the cable and one on the bottom. One is used to make right handed spirals and the other for left handed spirals. If I could see some pictures of the lugs in relation to the headstock and what position the cable is on the spool, I could probably figure out how it is supposed to be wound.

Any instructions or close up pictures would be appreciated.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i have one in my shop with direction's I will look and see if it show's the cable Let you know Did you do a google search for a manual ? May be on line ? del

also check here in the mean time i am looking On the head their are 4 turn's on their and than around the pully's I took picutres of 1/2 at each end It would be to small to see if i copyed the whole pic will up load the most important is the 4 turn's around the head This let's the cable work like a old radio cord It has to have the turn's for the travel on the cable Now for the pic's
the head has 4 turns around #20 and cable off of 15 goes to 31 and around the plastic wheel on the left side with head on right side hope you can make sence out of this good luck del
http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/owner_manuals/search?query=Craftsman+Router+Crafter+


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*here are the pic of the crafter*



del schisler said:


> i have one in my shop with direction's I will look and see if it show's the cable Let you know Did you do a google search for a manual ? May be on line ? del
> 
> also check here in the mean time i am looking On the head their are 4 turn's on their and than around the pully's I took picutres of 1/2 at each end It would be to small to see if i copyed the whole pic will up load the most important is the 4 turn's around the head This let's the cable work like a old radio cord It has to have the turn's for the travel on the cable Now for the pic's
> 
> ...


 up loaded pic's


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug


" complete length of the bed" = No

The cable drum is to small in diam. it can just hold just so many turns,,,if I recall it's short about 6" to from the head and about 8" to 10" from the tail end side ...
Rap a string around the drum,with a marking pen in two spots, take it off and measure the marks,this will give you a hint how far it will travel  you can do it with some math but the string way works very quick..

see manual below

here's one snapshot it's not the best shot of it so if you want some more just ask 


============



DougO said:


> I just bought a Craftsman Router Crafter off Ebay and the steel cable was not wrapped around the cable drum. I have wound the cable around the drum many different ways and cannot get the router carriage to travel the complete length of the bed. I would think the router is supposed to travel the whole length of the bed? I have not had any luck finding instructions on how this cable is supposed to be wound. The instructions say that there are 2 lugs that the router carriage is hooked to. One on the top part of the cable and one on the bottom. One is used to make right handed spirals and the other for left handed spirals. If I could see some pictures of the lugs in relation to the headstock and what position the cable is on the spool, I could probably figure out how it is supposed to be wound.
> 
> Any instructions or close up pictures would be appreciated.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys. 

First I can see from Del's pictures that I had the lugs backwards. I had the top lug on the bottom and the bottom on the top. 

Second, from Bob's pictures it looks like there are 4 turns of the cable on the left side of center on the spool(or maybe 3 to the left and one to the right). If this is correct, how far is the top lug from the headstock end?

All of this may not even make a difference?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

How-To load the cable on the spool,,,1st. take the cable off the back of router plate, just let it hang free so the carrier can move free on the tubes,then slip the cable on the drum but free,now move the cable so the spring is on the bottom (just off left side center of the lathe) then put the cable on the plastic pullers ,all 3 of them.. the cable should be in the center of the drum,then move the router plate to the center of the lathe and slip the cable in the lock device on the back of the plate.

Crank the handle to check it...if you want more travel remove the spring and turn the crank..to move the cable on the drum..

It sounds hard but one you do it once you willl have down..

===



DougO said:


> Thanks for the help guys.
> 
> First I can see from Del's pictures that I had the lugs backwards. I had the top lug on the bottom and the bottom on the top.
> 
> ...


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*crafter More pic*



DougO said:


> I just bought a Craftsman Router Crafter off Ebay and the steel cable was not wrapped around the cable drum. I have wound the cable around the drum many different ways and cannot get the router carriage to travel the complete length of the bed. I would think the router is supposed to travel the whole length of the bed? I have not had any luck finding instructions on how this cable is supposed to be wound. The instructions say that there are 2 lugs that the router carriage is hooked to. One on the top part of the cable and one on the bottom. One is used to make right handed spirals and the other for left handed spirals. If I could see some pictures of the lugs in relation to the headstock and what position the cable is on the spool, I could probably figure out how it is supposed to be wound.
> 
> Any instructions or close up pictures would be appreciated.


More pic hope this helps


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey DougO

Here's a very small tip,,,take the cable off at the spring and take it off the drum,then put it back on the drum BUT only one rap or no raps just one lope,,this will give you full travel of the router mounting plate.. you will need to pickup a cable clip/clamp and put a lope at the end of the cable so you can hook it on the spring aging ,something like the picture below.. The blue one 

Just in case you want to make your own cable and cable ends see kit below..

http://conquestcable.com/

============


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I think I have it setup correctly now. If I get a chance I'm going to try it out tonight. I do appreciate all the help. Don't see how one little cable could be so confusing


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I give it try tonight and thought I did pretty good with my first try. Was fun experimenting with the different things it can do. This thing is pretty sharp. One thing I know it will do is make a mess


thanks again for the help guys.


----------

